# Big December Hocking County Doe



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I made an earlier post about how the season was not going to be the same w/out my dad this year, etc..... The post can be found HERE

Well..... last Friday the doctor gave my dad the okay to go to his cabin for the weekend. He was very happy to say the least. I did not expect any deer for him unless I was able to drive him to a spot in my Jeep & let him sit during a drive, well it's funny how things happen! I was able to leve work early Fri (around 12:30PM) we got to the cabin at excatlly 4PM. While carrying in the bags & stuff, I saw two does in the woods behind the cabin (snow on the ground so you could see forever) I told dad, he grabbed his T/C Contender .45-70 & took a shot, took the PERFECT shot I should say, sure enough he got the doe, one shot one kill. I know some of you might say it wasnt a real hunt since he wasnt in the woods for very long or sitting in a stand all day or anything like that, but to me it was one of my more happier times. This could very well be his last deer, as he is just unable to get out anymore due to his legs & feet In fact by just being on his feet or in the sitting position for the 3 hours drive & long enough to get a picture his legs were really hurting. This doe *FIELD DRESSED @ 135 #* on a certified scale. It made for a prefect night, we checked it in, took it to the processor and then played poker at the next cabin until midnight or so.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Good story and one lucky turn of events for your dad. Where is this camp and what is the quickest way to get there? I want to get there right at 4 pm.  
How far was the shot?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It was about 80 yards. I didnt put the rangefinders on it. Luckily the deer was easy to drag outsince it was going downhill. She died about 40 yards from our water tank!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Apr 9, 2005)

Great story and congratulations to your dad. A great, memorable hunt doesn't have to be long and hard or involve a big buck. I'm happy you'll have this memory to cherish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Mellon, Its a grand time to be able to help get your Dad the Doe, Sure sounds like it was Meant to be! Merry Christmas to him!
BTW, For Christmas, you can get me some venison summer sausage  

Salmonid
PS let me know if your interested in Sat am. (Check your PM)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Brian to you and Dad  great story!!!!!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats to you and ur dad, iam glad he was able to get out., By the way how is your dad felling?

Did bubba get up to ur place this year?

See yea mac


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> I know some of you might say it wasnt a real hunt since he wasnt in the woods for very long or sitting in a stand all day or anything like that


Anyone who would say that is sadly mistaken. What happens if a deer comes through 5 mins after I get in the stand? Should I let it go because I haven't begun freezing my butt off yet? 

Great story and congrats to your dad!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the success. Glad to see that he was able to bag a deer. Hope everything goes as well as possible.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I sure consider it hunting! Most of hunting is luck, and he got very lucky. Good story!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

9:06PM, just got the call. 

96 #'s of meat (steaks, chops, burger) from the doe! The meat is on its way here, my bro in law called. The owner of the shop thought it was big buck, he was shocked when he found out it was a doe, he thinks if it was weighed on one of his scales it would have went more than 135 field dressed, due to how much meat was there, so when I say 135 field dressed it was prob more!


----------

